# Think we may have found what it is ..



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Biologist says it's not a







Bobcat what do ya think ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

if its not a bobcat it must be a young cougar..


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

_*or a very Large Bobcat ?*_


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Is that pond stocked?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Cougar


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Hog hole after the rain the other day ..*


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Cougar Cub, roughly a year and half old.

Watch for deer patterns to do a 180...

John


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Definitely not a Bob cat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

marshrunner757 said:


> Definitely not a Bob cat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yup Cougar.


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

Where?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

smacha538 said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cougars? They are at the hop NASA rd 1 and hwy3


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*14 miles north of Dayton 12 miles south of Cleveland ..*


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

No ear tufts. Looks cougar to me.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree, not a bobcat, just by the head.


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *14 miles north of Dayton 12 miles south of Cleveland ..*


East or West of 321? I hunt about 12 miles south of cleveland


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

West


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

ccrocker1313 said:


> West
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well that's almost exactly where my lease is. Is it a hunting club? Or private land.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

*bobcat*

Its a bobcat. Has spotted front legs.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Brown panther, cousin to the elusive Texas Black Panther. Not a rare as one might think. J/K. Cougar, not the bar type.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

B&C said:


> Its a bobcat. Has spotted front legs.


this!


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

B&C said:


> Its a bobcat. Has spotted front legs.


This x2! Its a bobcat.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Coloration and Markings
"The coloration of cougars and bobcats is similar, with both exhibiting a tawny or brown-colored coat. The cougarâ€™s coat, however, is a solid hue while the bobcat is more mottled or spotted. Both cats share black tips on their ears and tails, though the bobcat has pointed ears and ear tufts, compared to the cougarâ€™s rounded ears. Young cougars and bobcats both exhibit spotted coats, though cougarsâ€™ spots fade in their first year of life."


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If that is a Bob Cat I am a monkeys uncle.

Juvenile Cougar...I'll wager some funds on it!!!

John


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Coug*



waterspout said:


> this!


Young cougars have markings


----------



## Duxdds (Feb 14, 2014)

*Cats near Cleveland*

I believe that this old girl got lucky. We have found kills over the years that seem to be the work of a cat. These marks look suggestive of a cat. This pic was captured north of you ccrocker on a large ranch along the trinity river. Oddly enough in the same pasture where a fellow 2coolers father had an encounter with a cat many years ago.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

No dout its a big cat ..


----------



## Texasmade78 (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks like a cougar to me


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

B&C said:


> Its a bobcat. Has spotted front legs.


Cool picture. I took the glare out of the picture. 
It's a bobcat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*My money*



jtburf said:


> Cougar Cub, roughly a year and half old.
> 
> Watch for deer patterns to do a 180...
> 
> John


My money goes with John..........
black & white makes it harder but i have seen bobcats in the wild & some are taller that many people expect but that looks like what John said.


----------

